# Desperately want a horse and know NOTHING



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been reading everything I can get my hands on lately regarding horses and still don't know much of anything. 

I am definitely a beginner but hugely motivated to learn anything and everything.
I have been on a horse's back less than 5 times throughout my 30 years existence and only one of those was in a saddle (with someone else holding the reins).
I can't justify having a horse other than I want one 
I want to trail ride in the mountains around my house.
I'm interested in rescue horses.
I have nothing for tack at this time.
I want a horse safe for my kids to be around, not necessarily to ride.
I'm looking for information from all of you folks to point me in the direction of books to read or websites to visit.

Thank you so very much


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

get some miles under your belt - even working around horses (instead of on them) horses can't be book learned or web watched - they need to be lived


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I would avoid rescue horses for beginners. Sometimes they can be complicated cases as far as health and training. Get an older horse with the "been there, done that" attitude and one that you have a more detailed health and training history on. Training is typically expensive($500 a month+ here) and some horses never make good beginner horses.

Other than that, I think many people starting out fail to understand the cost associated with horses. They are an expensive hobby, the purchase of the horse being just the wee tip of the iceburg. Calculate the cost of feed in your area, the cost of trimming and shoeing every 6 weeks($35+), the cost of tack, deworming, etc. Do you have a place to keep the horse? Do you have a place to keep your winter's ration of hay? (We don't have a hay shelter and there have been some drought years with long winters that make for scarce and very expensive hay) Here basic pasture board(you buy and pass out feed everyday) is $150 a month, that's just money to keep your horse in someone elses's field and maybe have access to a ring or corral. It is a great hobby, but definitely an expensive one. I don't want to scare you, just want you to be prepared.

I think you need a starting place. Find a well-run boarding stable nearby and volunteer your time, make experienced contacts, and get a better feel for horse-ownership in general. It's definitely not for everyone, but for some, there is no other way.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

You and your children both need to be around horses, actually work around them, with someone who is an experienced horse person. You cannot teach your children how to handle them safely if you don't know what is safe and what isn't.

How to handle a horse safely on the ground is the first thing you need to learn. Then you need to learn to actually ride.

I strongly recommend following Wolffeathers advice ... find a local stable that gives lessons and volunteer your help for 'how to handle horses' lessons. Learn how to lead, groom, pick up feet, catch and turn out. Learn how to see when a horse is relaxed or tense, where to stand when working with one.

Once you're comfortable with handling them on the ground, take some lessons. I absolutely do not recommend an absolute novice getting a horse, regardless of how gentle that horse is and trying to learn how to manage one as well as teach children how to be safe with one.

If you do not have any boarding/lesson stables near where you live, see if you can find someone nearby that has had horses for years and ask if they would be willing to teach you in exchange for some chore help.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Have 14 acres of my own sitting right against my grandma-in-law's 100. Have 48x36' barn 10' floor to ceiling, loft is 36x36' but needs the floor redone in places so my hay storage area is ground level on palates at the moment. Have 2 yearling calves on the property one of which is a permanent resident, the other destined for freezer camp. Have access to cheap hay via my great uncle...well cheap dollar wise anyway  I get to work for it...and the quality is good. One of the only things I do know about horses is that they are expensive but I am wanting to put together a full list of expenses to consider including possible future stabling fees so that I can figure out if I am at a point to really work toward bringing one home. I like the working at a stable ideal, but don't think it will work for me. I have too big of a heart and would find a reason that it would be ok to bring a problem horse home. It is the same reason I'm not a vet and don't go to animal shelters or livestock auctions  there is a man down the road from me who has several and is willing to help me learn with his but none of them have been ridden in over 13 years...I am going to be working with him to learn those things mentioned above and then find a riding trainer.

I want to spend some time getting to know them before I do get one so this is not an "i'm going to run out and get one tomorrow" kind of an itch  Keep the info coming I'm writing it all down


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I know you are very excited, motivated, and eager, BUT you do need a GOOD handle on the basics of horse handling to be fair to both yourself and the horse. Don't set yourself up for failure! Absolutely "hang out" around horses and horse-people for AT LEAST 6 months, 3-5 times per week, with the goal of "knowing horse language".

I don't know if you have dogs, but if you do, just think about all the things about them that you just "know": how their ears look when they are happy, how they hang their tail when they are unhappy, the wrinkling of their nose when they are concentrating on something, etc, etc, etc. Horses have their own language, too! And so you must learn how to "read" them properly BEFORE you get one that will be _completly relying on you_ to know how to care for him! It is a huge responsibility, and very self-satisfying to be good at "knowing" them........please do take the time!


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

I found a trainer about a quarter of a mile from me and was wondering how I make sure they're who I want?

Also figured out why the horse itch has gotten soooo bad this month. I moved in July and couldn't take my neighbor boy with me  Big yellow guy that had me trained to bring him carrots (previously OK'd with his owner) just not suited to ride. I lived next door to him for 13 years but never got to cross the fence and stand on the same side with him...guess scratching his ears over the fence was scratching an itch of mine too


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Regarding the trainer -- watch them work with a horse, teach a lesson, check out their barn and how they manage their own horses. At the very least their property should be safe, clean, well-managed...horses should look healthy, shiny, safe. Your gut usually tells you a lot...if you find yourself questioning their practices or their barn management...that often tells you something is not right. 

Get some horse care / owning horses books. Cherry Hill has a lot of good resources for beginners. Obivously her way is not the *only* way, but I think most of her books about health and horse care are pretty good. 

Again, regarding choosing a trainer -- just because you've found one doesn't mean you shouldn't keep looking around....just see who is out there and what they do. Find the closest equine clinic and ask them if they have any trainer recommendations....they know everyone.

Personally, I do think you should get some experience before buying a horse, but I'm not one of those that think you need a decade of lessons or leasing before buying. The key, however, is to buy a horse that you will be able to manage easily when you do buy. And I think that is something that if it goes wrong it can change your outlook on horses forever.

Good luck!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

offthegrid said:


> Personally, I do think you should get some experience before buying a horse, but I'm not one of those that think you need a decade of lessons or leasing before buying. The key, however, is to buy a horse that you will be able to manage easily when you do buy. And I think that is something that if it goes wrong it can change your outlook on horses forever.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree decades isn't needed - but one thing getting some miles in ahead of time does is help you if the horse decides to test boundaries and not be quite as easy to manage once you've lived with it awhile ... 

your comment about something going wrong is so very very right ...

and that's if you are lucky enough to be physically ok


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

DroppedAtBirth said:


> I found a trainer about a quarter of a mile from me and was wondering how I make sure they're who I want?


First, does the trainer do the kind of training for the way you want to ride? Not critical, since you're looking for someone that you may be able to swap work for 'teaching how to work around a horse' but it would be an advantage.

I would call, ask if they objected to a visitor/onlooker for an hour or so and if they say yes, meet them, watch and explain what you are looking for if it seems to be a person/situation you would be comfortable with. Even if it isn't something that particular trainer can do or is willing to do, they may be able to suggest someone else ... a breeder, an instructor or another trainer.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I had horses for about 10 years then got out of them for a while my kids were babies.

Recently my kids got very interested in horses and we decided it would be nice to have them here again. I found a really nice horse from some local people who buy/sell/and train for a living. They are friends of mine so I know they are honest about there horses.

I got the idea to board her there for a month and have the kids take lessons on her twice a week. This is the best money I have ever spent in my life!! Not just because of my kids, I have learned a ton! I have watched what they are being taught and I've asked questions myself. I even took a lesson with the horse myself on ground work/lunging. I'm learning even though horses are big huge animals it's the subtle little things that count.

One thing I recommend when looking for a trainer/lessons is to make sure they start from the ground up. I took lessons as a teen and they were literally "riding" lessons. When I got there the horse was tacked up, in the ring and I got on.

Where my kids are taking lessons they are learning everthing. Brushing, hoof picking, leading safely, tying a slip knot, tacking up. Now they are riding well and learning not to let their horse get away with things. One rein stop, etc. It's awesome and I feel much less nervous about bringing her home now.

Actually my kids are doing so well they will be able to trail ride with me eventually so..we bought another gelding from the same people. Broke to the max but only sound for light trail riding. He will be perfect for short trips around the farm. I figure when my kids move past his ability I will still be plodding around on him. 

Good luck, take your time and enjoy the journey!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Ditto what others say re: lessons. Are you planning to go through a rescue and adopt or rescue one? The former can work depending on the rescue. A lot of times the horses are with a foster home that can evaluate the horse and what the best home would be. If they don't evaluate the horse for the best home, your best bet is the find an older been there, done that kind of horse. You can get quite a few years and loads of experience from the later.

Do you have horsey neighbors? If you do, that could work out well. They could mentor you and ride with you. I know I would love to have a neighbor interested in learning and riding with me. As it is, I have very few neighbors with horses and none really interested in riding.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

My immediate neighbors are not horse owners in my new place. The place I lived in down the road has between 8 and 10 now and all of them at least 14 years old. Those neighbors offered to teach me horses but I chickened out. They both have bad backs and I noticed that at least one of their animals has overgrown hooves and can be a pain in the butt (literally, she likes to bite). I stuck to feeding the stallion carrots for treats (he's a sweetheart) and helping with feeding the others on occasion. My boys were over there a lot more often to help with chores as they usually were feeding during the times I was cooking dinner but it was always feeding and watering. I never saw those neighbors do anything else with the horses.

I would still like to go through a rescue, just because there are soooo many out there in real need of homes. I have searched around the area and asked my friends at work that own horses who they recommend and I found one that sounds good via the phone but will be going to see it soon.

http://www.strawberrymountainmustangs.com

She asked a ton of questions about what I do and don't know and what I want to do with a horse and says that she doesn't have any at the moment that she would let me adopt. She also promised she would come out and do a safety check of my property if she ever does have one. I've reassured her that I don't have any business owning one right this second but have this itch so bad I'm hoping next spring maybe.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

My complaint with a lot of adoption places is that you don't ever really own the horse, they agency has more rights than you do and a lot of their conditions are gray areas that leave you vulnerable and under their thumb for many years to come. I would suggest that if you're determined to go the adoption route, you really should check out the stuck thread on it because sidepasser has put together some great information.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

If you can kind of put your general vicinity on here someone may know of a good trainer they can refer you to or a good rescue with whom you could work for awhile while you learn. Either option my lead you to your first very reliable horse. That is probably the way I would go if I were you.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

find a good riding stables to start with...work there. Get some knowledge under your belt. Work hard and learn. Ride too. Then decide if you want to own one. They are a lot of money, but a lot of fun.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Find someone to mentor with, an experienced horse person. I was in your shoes back in 2003. Told hubby "I'd like to get a horse". He responded "well you better learn about them first!." I found a local person who trained and gave lessons. She was awesome! It was so much more then an hour of riding once a week. She taught me how to be around a horse before we ever got on. I worked with her for almost a year before buying my first horse. I am so glad that I spend the time to learn before buying.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

I live in the greater Roseburg area in Oregon (north of Medford, south from Eugene). Hubby's main input is just that I'm not allowed to spend much. "There's too many good horses out there that are just being given away." We both realize that buying the horse is like buying a car...buying it's the cheap part


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

DroppedAtBirth said:


> Hubby's main input is just that I'm not allowed to spend much. "There's too many good horses out there that are just being given away." We both realize that buying the horse is like buying a car...buying it's the cheap part


This is true but unfortunately it is also true that the ones people are advertising are the ones that may have issues. If someone has 6 horses and needs to keep just two, the two they will keep are going to be the steady, reliable ones that can be turned out for a month, brought in and taken on a trail ride with no problems ... are fine unshod, don't have skin allergies and don't have any kind of health problems. The four that they are willing to let go may be less well trained, have some kind of chronic, if mild, health issues, need regular shoeing ... any number of things.

What you need in a situation like this, with rescue horses or 'emergency downsizing' horses, is the ability to determine if you're seeing the last two someone kept, with no problems except they can't afford even the last two or if you're seeing the first four they are letting go and what the issues are.

If you can hook up with a trainer/instructor/breeder to mentor you for some time, that person is more likely to be able to give you experienced guidance and avoid most of the pitfalls.

I've been around horses all my life and bought out of auction sales for many years as well as privately and I can still make errors of judgement. The last 2 or 3 years I've been offered or have found any number of 'free horses' or very cheap horses ... I accepted two of the free horses, though I did have to pay shipping. I've bought three horses, one of which was a real 'bargain', one priced a little over what I'd expect with this market and one substantially underpriced for actual value, but pretty high on the current market scale.

One of the 'free' horses is at the top of the current "can go" list ... not a 'bad' mare but not as good as other mares I have ... but I'm happy with the others, absolutely delighted with two.

Having an experienced mentor to help isn't a guarantee, but they can help you avoid some of the problems at least.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You might want to mention to hubby that a lot of adoptions have a lot of strings attached and you don't really own the horse outright and just because a horse is up for adoption doesn't guarantee that it's sane, sound or suitable for a beginning rider and neither is every horse for sale bit at least they don't make you sign your life away.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

Just talked to some horse folks that I've known for 13 years and they're gonna teach me! Even better is that he's been wanting to find good homes for some of his since he's wanting to retire and if we come across one in his group that will work for me he said he'd be willing to exchange the horse for the help with the chores that I'll be doing while I learn (but not until we're both comfortable that I'd make a good home and the horse is right for me).  He does have a couple that he forewarned me not to fall in love with because "they're goofy in the head" and not suited to a first time owner.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

That sounds wonderful! Can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

very, very good situation....I'm so glad!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

DroppedAtBirth said:


> Just talked to some horse folks that I've known for 13 years and they're gonna teach me! Even better is that he's been wanting to find good homes for some of his since he's wanting to retire and if we come across one in his group that will work for me he said he'd be willing to exchange the horse for the help with the chores that I'll be doing while I learn (but not until we're both comfortable that I'd make a good home and the horse is right for me). He does have a couple that he forewarned me not to fall in love with because "they're goofy in the head" and not suited to a first time owner.


 Sounds like a great situation!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

DroppedAtBirth said:


> Just talked to some horse folks that I've known for 13 years and they're gonna teach me! Even better is that he's been wanting to find good homes for some of his since he's wanting to retire and if we come across one in his group that will work for me he said he'd be willing to exchange the horse for the help with the chores that I'll be doing while I learn (but not until we're both comfortable that I'd make a good home and the horse is right for me). He does have a couple that he forewarned me not to fall in love with because "they're goofy in the head" and not suited to a first time owner.



How wonderful! It sounds like the perfect situation. He will mentor and teach you and you can try out different horses to make sure you get the right fit.


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

have you consitered volunteering at a stable or even humane society? knowledge for manual labor is a good trade, ridding lessons (by a reputable instructor) are always a good idea for all of us!


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

oops, sorry missed the last log, sounds like a great start! and to get to try them out and really get to know them before you bring them home, that is priceless


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

DroppedAtBirth said:


> Just talked to some horse folks that I've known for 13 years and they're gonna teach me! Even better is that he's been wanting to find good homes for some of his since he's wanting to retire and if we come across one in his group that will work for me he said he'd be willing to exchange the horse for the help with the chores that I'll be doing while I learn (but not until we're both comfortable that I'd make a good home and the horse is right for me). He does have a couple that he forewarned me not to fall in love with because "they're goofy in the head" and not suited to a first time owner.


Perfect!!! :banana:


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

When I was 7 years old, my dad took me with him to a stable to go on a breakfast ride. The wrangler put me on a humongous horse (about 15 hands.) Well, I was only 7! All he told me was how to start and stop the horse. 

We rode for 3 or 4 hours out in the desert to where the chuck wagons were cooking. Had a great breakfast, sang a lot of songs with one fella who played guitar and the other fella who played fiddle. Then rode back the 3-4 hours to the stable.

That was my first and only riding 'lesson.'

We went many times to that stable for breakfast and dinner rides.

The horse bug bit, but I was bit harder by the mule bug. When I got older, I got my own Mammoth jack and built my broodmare band. They produced a lot of mules that sold well. The Mammoth also bred outside mares. I rode the Mammoth all the years he was breeding -- alone, with a couple of friends, large groups, overnight rides.

Whenever I wanted some critter that I knew little about, I looked at the folks I was around. When I'd see someone doing things that made sense to me, I'd follow what they did; they were my 'guru!' Maybe I'd tweak things a bit as time went by. Most times, it was easy enough to find folks. When I went to raising skunks, it took a while to find the skunk lady! -LOL-

Had a neighbor who I'd watch with her horses. She worked different than others I'd seen. Because of her results, I bred and raised the foals like she did. The day they got their first saddle, they went out on the trail. A week later I had them on a group ride.

I'm now 72, still love the tough mountain rides, and bought a new-to-me mule a year ago. Just can't be without a mount!! )

My one suggestion is to get a mount that's done a lot of what you want to do.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Rogo
You have no idea how much i loved (and needed) to hear your words. I am inspired you are 72 and still riding.
I am 54 and have been having a hard time lately thinking Here I am still busy raising kids with only a few good years left and then I will not be able to physically enjoy riding. Maybe I will as I will only be 64 when the youngest graduates! Cool!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

lamoncha lover, the old rancher is 75 and got a custom built saddle when he turned 70 and he's pretty thrifty so I think he's planning on getting plenty of years use yet. One of my favorite people is the old rancher's buddy Walter who is still riding green colts in his 80's and my grandfather quit riding at 95 because his knees were getting stiff so I'm pretty sure you're good to go for a while yet.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Loving horses and owning them are two different things I called about a Haffie for sale. The horse was purchased for an teenaged girl who LOVED horses. She devoured books about horses. Her parents owned a small farm from which they sold vegetables and figured they could use the manure. They purchased an Amish trained Haffie from very good bloodlines. Within a week or two the girl discovered was that what she really liked was to read about horses. The girl had never been on a horse before in her life. The horse was off their farm a couple weeks after they got him at substantial financial
loss. 

As the others have said, I would suggest taking lessons for at least six months. We found our horsey guy through my step-daughter. He started teaching my daughter then me a couple months later. DD wasn't allowed to get on a horse for weeks. She wasn't allowed to use a saddle for weeks after that (to learn balance and so she would realize the purpose of a horn has nothing to do with balance). 

Our horsey guy doesn't own stables but he gives real lessons, not the eight week lessons my niece took. They had her doing barrels by the end of the class. I would suggest that you do something like we did. Our horsey guy pocked out our first horse. We never saw him until he brought Joshua home to his farm. He's the best horse for us.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Rogo
You have no idea how much i loved (and needed) to hear your words. I am inspired you are 72 and still riding.
I am 54 and have been having a hard time lately thinking Here I am still busy raising kids with only a few good years left and then I will not be able to physically enjoy riding. Maybe I will as I will only be 64 when the youngest graduates! Cool! ===


Glad to help, but I have to ask -- why do you have to wait until the kids are older? That's what baby sitters are for! ) And you might just enjoy raising the kids with horses.

I ride with folks of all ages. Teenagers up. Many are in their 80's, 90's and a couple of centarians. I know one fella who, at 106, still periodically ropes his cattle.

The trail boss of a saddle club I belonged to rode daily. One day, after riding for a few hours, he went home to take a nap. Told his wife he was leaving the saddle on his horse 'cause he was going out again when he got up. He never got up. Died with his boots on, not a bunch of tubes in every oriface of his body. He was 100. THAT'S the way I want to go!

I also raise pigs (I'm a porkaholic!) and poultry.

Age is just a number!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to help, but I have to ask -- why do you have to wait until the kids are older? That's what baby sitters are for! ) And you might just enjoy raising the kids with horses.

I am enjoying raising the kids with horses and they are all riding a wee bit. I never really had babysitters much while raising most of mine and horses keep me broke enough I couldn't reallly hire a sittter anyway.The kids are getting old enough I can leave them for a few hours now.I live in town and it takes about an hour to get any place to really ride. they'd prob all come with to ride but I only have 1 horse that's safe enough for a kid. Besides only a 2 horse trailer and truck is getting old and tired and can't pull more then 2. The day the youngest grows up enough you will hopefully find me on a 2 week trek....anywhere:>)
Sounds like your friend left this earth the right way.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Rogo, have to ask which skunk lady you found?

OP, DO NOT mess with the goofy ones! Personal experience says they'd be the ones you fall for the hardest.


----------



## DroppedAtBirth (Sep 23, 2010)

for Joshie...my animal history...didn't like chickens but got some for the eggs and now pet them everyday when I'm out there and refer to them as "my chicky-birds." didn't like cows but bought a heifer for a future milker and a steer calf to keep her company and eventually head to freezer camp...Mocha's now my girl and there's almost as many pics of her up as my kids on my facebook account hehe...have wanted a horse for forever but didn't have a place to keep one, now I do. Very little doubt in my mind that I will decide I don't want one after it's here, but want to be VERY sure that I am capable of providing a good home for said creature when I bring one home.

for CarolT...no worries on messing with the goofy ones...I don't think their owner will even let anyone in the pen with them. Though they are pretty from a distance  And hubby has already been informed which ones they are and he's the rope that kind of keeps me attached to the ground lol...has "NO" mastered when he needs to lol.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Rogo, have to ask which skunk lady you found? ===


A gal a long way from you, CarolT! I'm further west. She also led me to a farm that raised skunks and that's where my first pair came from.


----------



## survivalprepare (Sep 20, 2011)

Another good way to find more information is a vet, offer to volunter and spend a day with a vet or a horseshoer..


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

You could also volunteer at a rescue if you have one around. You will get lots of experience by caring for horses in need, some as simple as "fattening up" and others with behavioral issues you can learn to deal with. Also a great place to learn basics, Horse Care 101 as well as some of the diseases associated with them (navicular, founder, cushing's, etc). Rescue horses are NOT for the beginner, however, there are some excellent horses there if you know what to look for.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Rogo, if it was Ruby's, they have some beauties 

I've known skunk people from all over the US, I sure miss being able to have one. 

Back to topic, my daughter's first horse was called a rescue, but came through someone who placed ones people needed placed without ever having the horse in their possession. The best horse to teach a green teenaged girl I could have wished for, boy, were we lucky!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

DAB, check out the rescue thread before leasing one throuh them. You don't usually end up owning their horses as they often retain the ability to take back the horse.


----------

